# Snow in CT!



## bkisel (Jan 24, 2015)

Woke up around 5:15 AM to look out and see about 6" of snow. It is now around 7:45 and I;d say were closing in on about 8". Weather.com weather maps has the snow/winter mix tapering off around noon. Wouldn't mind so much if the snow were light but this stuff looks like wet heavy snow. My driveway is just short of 700' and includes a pretty big apron in front of the garage. I do my own snow removal using a snow blower. Now 70 years old and getting really tired of and challenged by these heavy snow storms. With driveway, stairs decks, mail box, cars etc. to deal with it is generally around 3-4 hours work to dig out from a snow storm like this. Hopefully my son will be able to help before he needs to leave for work this afternoon.

On the plus side I've got my RJS VdV Riesling kit to work on today. It should be ready for stabilization, degassing and fining. SG was @ 0.998 several days ago so even if it is just point or two lower I'm moving it to the next phase.

Take care!


----------



## calvin (Jan 24, 2015)

I sold my snowblower and bought a used atv with a plow. Now I get excited when it snows


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 24, 2015)

Rain here, with a little sleet and snow.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Jan 24, 2015)

Snow in Westchester County, NY. First pic, 4:30 a.m., before the plows. Second pic, Just-a-Dog doing what he does best.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 24, 2015)

Bill I feel your pain with the heavy wet snow. I also use a large walk behind blower but my driveway (double wide) is only about 70'. It takes 4x as long with the heavy wet snow with a blower. I would never use a plow. With 160" on an average winter we would get snow bound in no time.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 24, 2015)

Plowing is faster but blowers, I think, do a cleaner job. When you get a lot of snow for the season where to plow it to can become an issue; our town doesn't allow you to plow any snow into the road even if you clean up. However, the town plowing snow into your driveway is okay. 

Be safe fellows. I don't want to be reading any posts about heart attacks.


----------



## terrymck (Jan 24, 2015)

Raining here but it will not leave anything behind to clean up. Bill, It sounds like the south is beckoning you. We moved to the upstate of South Carolina in 08 from Maine and never looked back. We return for a month in August.

Terry


----------



## bkisel (Jan 24, 2015)

terrymck said:


> Raining here but it will not leave anything behind to clean up. Bill, It sounds like the south is beckoning you. We moved to the upstate of South Carolina in 08 from Maine and never looked back. We return for a month in August.
> 
> Terry



I'd do it but my wife wouldn't unless there were family there. As a Marine I did some duty both in SC & NC. Loved the area but only familiar with the coastal areas; don't remember traveling much inland of either State.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 24, 2015)

Driveway mostly done but took a break for lunch and a little computer time before heading out again. Blower was throwing the snow about 15' so the driveway itself is going well but the apron in front of the garage is still a challenge.


----------



## Steve_M (Jan 24, 2015)

Origninally from S. Fl. always wished for the change in seasons, falling snow while a fire is on.....
20yrs later asking why?
After last years storms I asked the ex if she wouldn't mind if I took the snowblower, so glad I did.
We don't have a long driveway, but makes life so easy! And yes, if/when I can looking to make the move south.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## bkisel (Jan 24, 2015)

Another one heading our way! Due sometime Tuesday.


----------



## bakervinyard (Jan 24, 2015)

Just finished watching the weather. I live in the Boston area and the weatherman said it's going to be a blockbuster. We could get up to 20 inches between Monday and Wednesday. Possible winds of 50-60 miles per hour. Bakervinyard


----------



## Steve_M (Jan 24, 2015)

Time to fill up the gas can...

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## bkisel (Jan 25, 2015)

bakervinyard said:


> Just finished watching the weather. I live in the Boston area and the weatherman said it's going to be a blockbuster. We could get up to 20 inches between Monday and Wednesday. Possible winds of 50-60 miles per hour. Bakervinyard



weather.com has Southbury, CT where I live getting 3-5". Temp is predicted to be in the low twenties so it should be a "dry" snow. The wind, depending how it is blowing (direction? gusting?) can be a plus or a minus with respect to snowblowing. 

If the snow is light enough and I can get out enough times I can push it off with my "SnowPusherLite" 38" push snow shovel. I'll often just use the 38" pusher to keep my garage apron clean and then hit the driveway with the blower after the snow stops.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 25, 2015)

So, just finished listening to a local forecast... 15-30" in CT and 40-50-60 mph wind gusts depending on the final track of the storm and where in CT you live. Starting tomorrow and ending Wednesday.

Praying that we (all of us in CT) don't loose power and that those, like my son, who's job requires them to be out or commute during the storm are kept out of harms way.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2015)

Good luck everyone, be safe.


----------



## calvin (Jan 26, 2015)

Check out this weather report. Be prepared! Get your pizza and order your Chinese food

http://youtu.be/P6qOH_xXtfM

I apologize in advance. But I had to share


----------



## bkisel (Jan 27, 2015)

Woke up about 20 minutes ago (~2AM) to the sound of some howling wind gusts. Decided to look out and was somewhat surprised to see, I'm guessing now, only about 6-8". However did the weather map thing before coming to WMT to read and maybe post some and it looks like the worst is still to come. Might stay under 2' here where I am in CT which because of the snow being dry wouldn't be to much of a hassle to deal with if it weren't for the high gusting winds. Well, back to bed for now and take a swipe at the driveway later this morning while I have some daylight.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, here in Westchester (just south of the CT line), it's a lot of fuss over not much. Politicians and the media ... that's where the real "storm" was. I suppose it's good for hardware and grocery stores. I would be getting ready to drive to work, except our idiot Governor has imposed a "travel ban" that includes this County. 

Well, at least it's purdy....


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

Hutchinson River Parkway, NY, at rush hour this morning.


----------



## calvin (Jan 27, 2015)

That road looks like it is in good condition. Where r all the people?


----------



## bkisel (Jan 27, 2015)

Just-a-Guy said:


> Well, here in Westchester (just south of the CT line), it's a lot of fuss over not much. Politicians and the media ... that's where the real "storm" was. I suppose it's good for hardware and grocery stores. I would be getting ready to drive to work, except our idiot Governor has imposed a "travel ban" that includes this County.
> 
> Well, at least it's purdy....



I've a brother that lives out on the Suffolk County north shore and speaking to him this morning @ around 8:30 AM he said he had about twenty inches. Looks like he'll get several more inches before it finally clears out. He's got a small 4 man snow removal crew which he was initially calling in @ 9;30 AM but he'll have to put them on standby for a few more hours.

I went out @ about 7:00 AM to take a swipe at my ~700' driveway. Maybe about 6" not counting the drifting. Only real hassle as dealing with the wind. Oh, and clearing at the bottom of the driveway and around the mailbox was a waste of time because no sooner had I don so a town plow truck came by and put me back to square one. I know they're just doing their job, I really do appreciate the work that they do and the sacrifices they make to be out in these storms, I should have known wait to do that part of the snow removal until the storm has past.

Looks like it'll clear out for me around 2:00 PM and having already cleared once the snowblowing should go rather quickly with only a few inches to take care of.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

calvin said:


> That road looks like it is in good condition. Where r all the people?




They are all home pretending there was a big storm.


----------



## calvin (Jan 27, 2015)

Snow day! Good excuse to stay home and make wine.


----------



## roger80465 (Jan 27, 2015)

Really glad to hear all you noreasterners are OK. I noticed traffic got really quiet on here last night and I was beginning to get a bit worried. Just take it easy moving the snow. NO HEART ATTACKS!!!


----------



## Steve_M (Jan 27, 2015)

I live in Westchester County as well, just finished clearing the drive/walkway. Having lunch then onto work (medical group with over 50 locations) not opening until noon.
Trouble is, I am the Telecom Engineer, and already there have been several offices who will need their calls rerouted.
Would have been better if we did get the major dumping forecasted...

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

This is the parking lot of my office building at about 9:45 this morning. My car, the only one here (the ones in the back are being stored there). Obviously, it could have been pretty much a regular work day... if not for all the stupid hype. (Sigh.)


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just-a-Guy said:


> This is the parking lot of my office building at about 9:45 this morning. My car, the only one here (the ones in the back are being stored there). Obviously, it could have been pretty much a regular work day... if not for all the stupid hype. (Sigh.)



You could have parked a little closer!


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> You could have parked a little closer!




Well, maybe. But I am actually parked in the closest actual parking spot; all that space is for trucks and deliveries and stuff... of which I'm sure there will be plenty today. 

(I can't decide who I hate more, Andrew Cuomo or Bill De Blasio. Travel ban?!! You gotta be kidding me!)


----------



## Steve_M (Jan 27, 2015)

Just-a-Guy said:


> Well, maybe. But I am actually parked in the closest actual parking spot; all that space is for trucks and deliveries and stuff... of which I'm sure there will be plenty today. Nah park far away for the exercise, you certainly did not get any having to shovel all of the no snow!
> 
> (I can't decide who I hate more, Andrew Cuomo or Bill De Blasio. Travel ban?!! You gotta be kidding me!)


 Equal despise for both as far as I am concerned.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, next election you should focus on finding leaders who can predict the landfall of major weather systems to within 100 km.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 27, 2015)

Just-a-Guy said:


> Well, maybe. But I am actually parked in the closest actual parking spot; all that space is for trucks and deliveries and stuff... of which I'm sure there will be plenty today.
> 
> (I can't decide who I hate more, Andrew Cuomo or Bill De Blasio. Travel ban?!! You gotta be kidding me!)


 


Just remember that they were going by the forecasts and are not fortune tellers any more than you or I. If they hadn't implemented a travel ban and we had a real blizzard (which could have happened if things were just a bit different) then hundreds of people could have been trapped and may have died. What would everybody be saying then?

Do not turn this post political or it will disappear. That is the forum policy - NO POLITICS


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry, I should know better... Won't happen again.


----------



## Sage (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## cooldood (Jan 27, 2015)

You guys are seriously whining about snow. 
I LOVE SNOW get out an enjoy it


----------



## bkisel (Jan 28, 2015)

cooldood said:


> You guys are seriously whining about snow.
> I LOVE SNOW get out an enjoy it



Oh, I would enjoy it more if this 70+ year old body weren't responsible for having to move so much of the snow.


----------



## Sage (Jan 28, 2015)

When it gets deep, this 70+ year old body uses a 50+ yr old John Deere crawler to move it. My part is pulling levers..


----------



## jswordy (Jan 29, 2015)

Just-a-Guy said:


> This is the parking lot of my office building at about 9:45 this morning. My car, the only one here (the ones in the back are being stored there). Obviously, it could have been pretty much a regular work day... if not for all the stupid hype. (Sigh.)



That amount of snow/ice would have completely shut down Huntsville, Ala. All it takes here is anything over 1 inch. Just saying... 

I gotta feel for mayors, though. They can't ever be right with snow. Do what the forecasters say you should and it doesn't happen? You over-reacted. Adopt a wait and see approach and it does happen? You're a fool for not taking precautions.

Anybody argues with that, I got two words for ya: Jane Byrne. Look it up.


----------



## cooldood (Jan 29, 2015)

another 12-18 tomorrow


----------



## grapeman (Feb 2, 2015)

Folks are getting snow all over New England again and we are joining in this time. This is one of those snows where we get a lot of inches for the amount of precipitation. In other words it is a very dry fluffy snow. It is currently snowing an inch or two per hour with the air temperature a balmy -10F with some wind blowing it a bit. I was hoping we would miss out again because it has been so cold, but we ran out of luck. Oh well..................


----------



## bkisel (Feb 2, 2015)

grapeman said:


> Folks are getting snow all over New England again and we are joining in this time. This is one of those snows where we get a lot of inches for the amount of precipitation. In other words it is a very dry fluffy snow. It is currently snowing an inch or two per hour with the air temperature a balmy -10F with some wind blowing it a bit. I was hoping we would miss out again because it has been so cold, but we ran out of luck. Oh well..................



Wish it were all snow here in CT but the southern part is now getting mixed precipitation and freezing rain. 

I'm on the line right now of snow and freezing precip. I'm thinking of letting the freezing stuff fall on the snow and then when it ends be able to get under the frozen stuff with the snowblower. If I get the snow off now I could wind up with an iced driveway.

Still waiting for my son to get home from his 3rd shift job (~32 mile commute) and even though he is an adult it stresses me out some waiting for him. Likely he'll not be able to get the car up our long driveway that starts very steep at the road.


----------

